# Another new arrival



## afoulk (Jun 9, 2008)

Introducing FFF The Beat Goes On (Sonny) ASPC/AMHR black minimal marked pinto colt. Born early Sunday morning.


----------



## muffntuf (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice Arlene! Congratulations on a great foaling season!


----------



## Leeana (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice colt Arlene, he looks great. Congrats on him,

BTW - Did you enjoy Kittys liberty performance on Sunday


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jun 10, 2008)

Congratulations on a handsome colt. Its a keeper Arlene


----------



## txminipinto (Jun 10, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jun 10, 2008)

Congrats on your handsome colt Arlene!


----------



## midnight star stables (Jun 19, 2008)

Congrats on your really sharp boy!


----------



## SweetOpal (Jun 20, 2008)

Arlene,

Congrats, he is a very nice colt, I like his uprightness, long neck and gorgeous little head! Is he related to the one you showed at Area 2??


----------



## afoulk (Jun 20, 2008)

Jennifer

Yes he has the same sire. He is really coming into himself now.

Arlene


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jun 20, 2008)

Arlene's stallion ET without a doubt sires some awfully nice foals! I have a mare going to Arlene's this fall to date ET and I just cannot wait for that foal next year.


----------



## SweetOpal (Jun 20, 2008)

Arlene,

The horse that you had at Area 2 was stunning, I saw him on the picture site.


----------



## afoulk (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks Jennifer I didn't see him on the picture site. I will have to go look again.

Arlene


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jun 23, 2008)

I just saw this guy the other day and he is gorgeous! Arlene, you need an updated picture of him.


----------



## afoulk (Jul 2, 2008)

Updated picture of Sonny at 3 weeks


----------



## Jill (Jul 2, 2008)

Arlene --

He is so handsome!!!!!

Jill


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh WOW Arlene. He is a typical ET foal, maturing NICELY!!!!


----------



## Leeana (Jul 2, 2008)

He is looking GOOD , that ET sure knows how to make some nice babies


----------

